# TO RESIZE PASSPORT picture (132X185) 4KB



## elabass

How to resize the passport picture so as to have 132x185 =width xheight and size required is 4kb.What i have so far done
I use microsoft office picture manager when i go to resize option i type 132 width and 185 height the result become 132 x 176 and the 13.0kb it gives the same result when using photo pos pro and fast stone photo resize


----------



## koala

I don't use MS Office or the others you mentioned, but they probably aren't able to optimize the image to give a smaller filesize (kb, not dimensions).

Try this online resizer: PicResize.com

If that doesn't fix it, attach the photo to your next reply, or send via PM if you'd rather it not be publicly visible, I can resize it to 132x185 pixels at 4kb with Photoshop and get it back to you in a few minutes. Reducing the filesize from 13k to 4k might affect the image quality, but not too much.

As it's a passport photo, remember the photo can't be submitted to the passport authorities if it's been digitally altered in any way, it has to be the original.


----------



## MartyF81

You can use MS Paint. There is an option for "Resize/Skew" when you use that it will allow you to adjust pixels Height and Width. If you adjust one, the other will automatically adjust to match proportions.

For a passport, you just want to make sure that neither of width or height EXCEED 132x185. So 132X176 should be ok. 

Are you sure it is 4kb? a 132x185 blank white file is 4kb. That is really small.


----------

